# Ebay 'spinning wheel/dyed yarn dryer' ??



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

I saw this 'spinning wheel/dyed yarn dryer' on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-SPINNIN...ryZ63591QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Found it to be a very nice skein winder. I sent a nice message to the seller, letting her know what it was, and suggesting that she'd get a much better response if it was properly listed, since it's in great shape. This was my response:

Hi--Maybe you should watch RFD America--A show, according to them and what I have grown up to learn is this--Spinning is the art--this is a wheel, the wheel has many fuctions--yes as you said--but also when the yarn is dyed they have to dry it also, before putting it into balls--there was no such word as "skeins" in the language in 1818. Once it was dryed it was taken off into balls or on spools--thank you for your interest.....cher

I see how historical items end up being mis-labeled and have their history lost over time. I was tempted to send her the etiology of 'skein', going back to the 1400's, according to dictionary.com....but I didn't. :angel:

Meg

Meg


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL! "I saw it on TV, so it must be true!"


ETA: Send him/her the info, my dear. Fight ignorance, or we will be overcome. Make sure you send it publicly, as you did with the first info, so that others can see.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah Meg. I mean, just because you're a spinner........... 

Maybe a couple of us should write her and correct the misconceptions?



(I just posted a bit of info to the auction. We'll see if she uses it or not.)


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Goodness - as someone who just sold some stuff on Ebay - that's not exactly a tone that makes people want to be repeat buyers.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

At that starting price I doubt that she'll get a real spinner to buy it anyway!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Katherine, that's what I thought too. For that kind of money she ought to find out what it is she is selling.

I also left a message, calling the resulting skein a "hank". Maybe that will ring a bell.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

so how do you leave a message?

on the "Ask seller a question"??

just emailed her to show her an ebay auction that closed on another reel

http://tinyurl.com/5v76kv


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

I went over to the listing. Oh that poor seller. I doubt she knows what hit her.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Goodness!

I almost feel sorry for her...but not quite. A bit of research is easy to do in this day and age. Maybe she should have indulged.

Cyndi, was that second one you?

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg after you posted I was so tempted to send her an email too but I figured she would hear plenty about it from others


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Well, I think the tone of her initial response didn't help things either...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Meg Z said:


> Cyndi, was that second one you?
> 
> Meg


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I think I heard the "thud" when the sass fell out of her sails!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hurry Ladies,

Only half hour until this auction ends!!!!

And there are no bids on it yet!!!!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, I figured I'd watch THIS 'wheel' instead! I'm not sending any messages this time, though!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Wood-Fl...oryZ1217QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

*sigh* What a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

For Pete's sake! *Amazing G* could tell them that's no spinning wheel. Where's the shaking head in disbelief smilie?


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Since I saw that there had been bids I did send the seller a note about this reel, hopefully she/he will change the listing so someone isn't disappointed or misled


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg how do you find these people :viking: I went to look and since I didn't see Liese's note to the seller I sent one too.

Some people are just plain stupid and there is no other word for it.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Meg how do you find these people :viking:


Just lucky, I guess.

I think it's because I teach. I'm drawn to ignorance in the hope I can enlighten someone! But sometimes I find stupidity instead of ignorance. You can fix ignorance, but stupidity goes all the way to the core.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

It's difficult, but I am resisting the urge to ask for pics of the flyer and bobbins.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now Clover that's just mean :goodjob: You shouldn't tease the seller.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

The original skeinwinder has been relisted, and she still insists it's a wheel but she's added /skeiner to the title, although now she has a whole list of comments from people telling her what it is. The lister, Cher, is a stubborn woman! She'll never sell it for what she's asking. Not even as an antique.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

From what I could see there isn't a way to lodge a complaint with Ebay that a posting is mislabeled. And unlike the first skeiner, the reel listing doesn't show the comments - so how is any potential purchaser to be warned? I'm sure any spinner knows what they're looking at isn't a spinning wheel but what about a spouse buying a gift - maybe they wouldn't.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

lowered her price to $199.99

wow! what a deal!


NOT

Did you see this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Extraordinary-Antique-Spinning-Wheel-Rocking-Chair_W0QQitemZ330006868626QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63567QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool, but not $700 worth of 'cool.'


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi I have to say that has to be the ugliest thing I have seen in a long time (sorry if that offends some).

I'm so glad you all are pointing these out to us. It has become a great source of entertainment for me.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

That chair is sadly ugly. Looks like you're pooping a spindle when seated .


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey, I never said I wanted it in *my* house! LOL It's an "It's so ugly I can't look away" cool.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Wonder if they'd sell me the flyer and bobbin off the top. I think I have a vintage wheel it'd fit.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

That chair's been in and out of there for a year or more...unless there's a whole lot more of thsoe 'rare' chairs running around.

I did notice that on the one reel, no comments were visible. Such a shame. Maybe Cloverbud should ask for pictures of the flyer and bobbins!!

Meg


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

FalconDance said:


> That chair is sadly ugly. Looks like you're pooping a spindle when seated .


Bwahahahahhaha! I agree.  Horribly ugly. Creativity gone terribly wrong.

 RedTartan


----------

